

Seth Godin's posts and startups - prakash

<a href="http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/10/radiohead-and-t.html" rel="nofollow">http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/10/radiohead-an...</a><p>In the middle of that post Seth talks about industries, specifically:<p>---------------------------------------------------<p>Most industries innovate from both ends:<p><pre><code>    * The outsiders go first because they have nothing to lose.
    * The winners go next because they can afford to and they want to stay winners.
    * It's the mediocre middle that sits and waits and watches.</code></pre>
---------------------------------------------------<p>I guess to some extent you can draw the same co-relations with startups:<p>1. People who believe that they have nothing to lose go first -- recent college grads, etc.<p>2. These would be the serial entrepreneur's<p>3. Everyone else

======
ALee
I would add that the (2) is probably the companies like Google, Yahoo and
others who want to stay on top of their market share.

